# How Sermons Work - videos



## reaganmarsh (Feb 9, 2017)

Greetings PB brethren,

2 video links for you today. 

The first is a promo for David Murray's excellent little book, How Sermons Work: 



 It is pretty funny!

The second link is to an entire lecture series Murray did to accompany the book: http://headhearthand.org/how-sermons-work-video-lectures/

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jack K (Feb 10, 2017)

Best "book trailer" I've ever seen!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## LeeD (Feb 11, 2017)

That is the absolute best book trailer I've ever seen too, Jack! Laughed out loud a few times...


----------

